

PictAlyze - mark12
http://fast-basin-9051.herokuapp.com/
roviding Realtime Advertising Data by Analyzing Pictures, in a blink of an eye.
Hello Guys came across this any comments are welcome!!!
======
mark12
Any comments everyone!!

